

Ask HN: Can you construct G2 Curves in CSS? - kadavy

Does anyone know how to create G2 curves in CSS? Here's a little link demonstrating them: http://www.delcam.tv/delcam-video.asp?VideoId=77<p>Basically, they're perfectly smooth, rather than being simple quarter-circles like CSS's border-radius. Things such as the corners on the iPhone are supposedly constructed of them.<p>My math skills are a little weak to understand how these are even constructed, but I'd imagine that someone could construct them out of CSS by layering a bunch of DIVs with different border-radius properties on top of them.<p>Sounds ugly (from a semantic standpoint) and a little nit-picky, but with things like the introduction of the Retina Display on the iPad 3, I think we'll start seeing subtleties like this popping up in the future.
======
syatson
If there is a way it's most likely not IE friendly. Maybe look at using
<canvas>. <http://jsfiddle.net/mBzVR/175/> Best of luck!

